# Bicycling hiway 1



## robmoon (Aug 5, 2004)

Has anyone biked down Hiway 1 from San Francisco to LA? I would like some tips to try this at the end of September.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*crazy, but fun (if you survive)*

good luck, with all them "considerate" and sober drivers! 
keep up on your health, disability and term life insurances


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Done about 1/3 of it*

I did a century from Carmel to Cambria this spring. It was a really nice ride with very few problems with cars. The key is to do it on a weekday.

-J


----------



## robmoon (Aug 5, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the feedback, I don't think it will be too crazy, I rode from San Francisco to Half Moon Bay on Memorial weekend and I think that is the worst part. A real nice Mercedes missed me by about a centemeter, but that was the only close call.
Rob


----------

